# Experience Using CashU online payment system



## readmetwice (Jul 24, 2011)

Anyone use the CashU.com payment system? Just heard of it from an article on the National, $8m of transactions per month. The site makes it sound easy to use, but was wondering from people that have used it. Looks like its limited to a few merchants. 

Is it the Paypal of the middle east?

Thanks


----------



## mukallawi (Dec 2, 2011)

Its very useful for those who dont have credit card such as students, i use it long time back , it is very good and safe,,,,

regards


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

I've seen some websites such as cobone (or one of them, hard to keep a track because there's so many of them) that take it, I have never used it but I do feel a bit wary of it although for no reason in particular


----------

